# Need some help please



## pdswife (Feb 21, 2006)

For the last few days... when ever I make a post,   no matter how many times I hit the return key  my postings all show up in paragraph form. All the words are bunched together.     Also... I can't get the smiley guys to work. There is not a CHECK mark next to the " disable smiles in text" box.  Any Idea about WHY?   Thanks!


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 21, 2006)

It's one of two things.....

1.  I have no clue.  No, really.  

2.  Cement mixer always works for me!   

Kidding, hope help is on the way!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 21, 2006)

Not good. Dont know how to help. I would goto the HELP area---> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

THanks!!   I'll head over there.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

*Need some help please.....*

Need some help please..... For the last few days... when ever I make a post, no matter how many times I hit the return key my postings all show up in paragraph form. All the words are bunched together. Also... I can't get the smiley guys to work. There is not a CHECK mark next to the " disable smiles in text" box. Any Idea about WHY? Thanks! __________________


----------



## middie (Feb 22, 2006)

pds a good one to ask about this would be gb


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2006)

Trish I am not sure, but this sounds like something computer specific to me. Not something caused by DC. Have you run a spyware removal program lately? If not, you should give that a shot.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

lol.. My hubby works for Microsoft GB... he has all those spy/virus thingys running every day.  DC is the only site I have a problem on... YES, ok.. now you know I go to other sites too.   I'm so sorry.  lol


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmm I am stumped. I doubt this is it, but try cearing your cache and cookies. that sometimes helps when funky problems pop up.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll give it a shot.  Thanks GB!!


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------

